# we constantly fight because of money



## dwaynewilliams (Feb 1, 2010)

My wife and I have constant arguments about money. We both have good jobs and make a lot of money, but we have a lot of bills and expenses. I put us both on an allowance system that is very generous, but she continually goes over it. When I bring it to her attention, she accuses me of trying to control her and turns it around. Our arguments end up being about me controlling her and side-stepping the true problem which is that she spends too much money. We have gotten close several times to not being able to pay our bills. I get really angry and basically yell her head off. I am pissed that she spends so much money on crap that doesn't mean anything. I'm tired of being broke when I shouldn't be and I'm tired of having to be her father and scold her for overspending. I don't know what to do. Everything that I have tried blows up in my face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Sign up for Financial Peace University (Financial Peace University - daveramsey.com). You both go, it takes about 10 weeks, one night a week, and you learn a LOT about finances. I think it would even turn your wife around. And hearing it from experts will mean more than coming from you.


----------



## dwaynewilliams (Feb 1, 2010)

turnera said:


> Sign up for Financial Peace University (Financial Peace University - daveramsey.com). You both go, it takes about 10 weeks, one night a week, and you learn a LOT about finances. I think it would even turn your wife around. And hearing it from experts will mean more than coming from you.


That sounds interesting. Thanks for the info. It is also interesting that she would see things differently coming from an expert. I can't tell you how many times I have tried to give her advice and she has rejected it, but if Oprah says it or her therapist all of a sudden its a brilliant suggestion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a great program, and they have classes all over the country. It costs $100, they send this great kit, workbooks, etc. When you go to the class, you're with a room full of _other_ people who are enthusiastic about changing their lifestyle. Hint: In the first class, they'll give away a free book if you're willing to step forward and cut up a credit card.

IIWY, I would be surfing the web and find an 'ad' or 'testimonials' for FPU, and say 'Gee, honey, look at this...'


----------



## sooner2000 (Feb 11, 2010)

turnera said:


> Sign up for Financial Peace University (Financial Peace University - daveramsey.com). You both go, it takes about 10 weeks, one night a week, and you learn a LOT about finances. I think it would even turn your wife around. And hearing it from experts will mean more than coming from you.


This. I am a big budget guy and even took my then fiance to a seminar of his on valentine's day, no less. I won some tickets at work and it was one of the best things for us. We were and have been on the same page regarding our finances ever since.


----------

